# cutting out an arc in sketchup?



## mickthetree (21 Jan 2010)

Can anyone help me with sketchup?

I have this shelving unit







and I've created an arc on the surface. I want to cut that section out so I push the surface of the arc but nothing happens. what am I doing wrong?






I'm pretty new to sketch up so I'm probably missing something fudamental. I've watched the videos they provide, but i'm stumped on this.

Also I am planning on routing housings for the shelves in this unit, but where I have the middle upright, I will need to route on both sides. Is this ok to do? I guess for aesthetics all of the housings should be the same depth all round the unit?






not sure how to remove the housings in sketchup either, but thats not so important.


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Jan 2010)

It looks as though you have drawn your arc on a group or component (the upright) without first opening it for editing (do this by double clicking on it).

The routed housings in the centre uprights are rather large and will make the upright quite weak. I prefer to use a couple of stub tenons on the shelf ends in this situation (for non-adjustable shelves!) and cut the housing very shallow - about 2-3mm only. The housing thus hides any gaps and the tenons take the load. The tenons can be staggered if need be on opposing shelves to avoid interfering with each other.


----------



## mickthetree (21 Jan 2010)

Cheers Chris

Yes the uprights are components. I'll see if I can figure how to do just that. Its for a friend, but the first thing I've really made to order, so thought I better get an accurate drawing (sketchup) done first.

So I guess the stub tenons you mention have a shoulder all round thus you don't actually see the housing / mortice on the front? (stopped housing?) This would be fine and if it gives more stability thats great too.

They dont want a back on it so I planned to glue the joints together and possibly nail from underneath. Any other options you would suggest? I guess pocket holes could be used.

They particularly want the shelves at the same level so ofsetting is not an option.


----------



## mickthetree (21 Jan 2010)

blimey! Its easy when you know how :wink: 






The curves aren't quite the right radius, but they give a representation which is what I wanted.

cheers Chris!


----------



## Chris Knight (21 Jan 2010)

Mick,
This is how I often do them.






I also always put a back on bookshelves. It adds a huge amount of strength, resisting racking for little extra effort/cost.

BTW, using the arc tool you always get a portion of a circle. If you want a different shape curve, you will need to use the Bezier tool. The simple one is a plugin from the Google SU site.


----------



## mickthetree (22 Jan 2010)

ah yes, that is exactly what I did on thisshelf unit, except I added wedges too.

They are very insistent that it doesn't have a back as there are numerous plug sockets. and access bits they need to get to over time. The wall behind itself is tongue and groove and I've specified that it must be screwed to that in several places.

It is going to be painted anyway (again not my choice) so the through tenons wont show once finished.

Great stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Jan 2010)

Mick,
I make the tenons blind stopping short of the face so they won't show in any case. Certainly screwing the shelves to the wall should stop them moving!


----------

